# Sticky  Cruze Compact Spare Tires (how to buy one)



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

For all those trying to buy a spare tire for your Cruze, this should help

The factory compact spare tire for the Cruze is made by Maxxis. The tire size is *T115/70R16 92M*, the Maxxis part number is *TP09685500*. Maxis can be contacted directly by calling them at 1-800-462-9947 or goint to www.maxxis.com and locating a dealer near you.

In case anyone is interested, here's a list of other Maxxis spares for GM vehicles

Chevrolet 2010 - 2012 Impala n/a TP09697500 T125/70D16 98M 
Chevrolet 2011 - 2012 Cruze n/a TP09685500 T115/70R16 92M 
Chevrolet 2012 SONIC n/a TP09597500 T115/70R16 92M 
Chevrolet 2012 Caprice PPV n/a TP10676000 T155/70R18 112M 
Chevrolet 2010 - 2012 Camaro n/a TP10676000 T155/70R18 112M 
Chevrolet 2010 - 2012 Equinox n/a TP10355500 T145/70R17 106M 
2008 - 2009 Equinox n/a TP10601000 T155/90D16 110M 
Chevrolet 2008 - 2012 Malibu n/a TP09697500 T125/70D16 98M 
Chevrolet 2009 - 2012 Traverse n/a TP10355500 T145/70R17 106M 
Chevrolet 2009 - 2012 Colorado n/a TP10358000 T155/90D17 112M 
Buick 2012 Verano n/a TP09685500 T115/70R16 92M 
Buick 2009 - 2012 Enclave n/a TP10355500 T145/70R17 106M 
Buick 2010 - 2012 LaCrosse n/a TP10240000 T125/70R17 98M 
Buick 2011 - 2012 Regal n/a TP10240000 T125/70R17 98M 
2011 - 2012 Regal n/a TP09685600 T125/80R16 97M 
Pontiac 2008 - 2009 Torrent n/a TP10601000 T155/90D16 110M 
Pontiac 2009 - 2010 G6 n/a TP09697500 T125/70D16 96M 
GMC 2010 - 2012 Terrain n/a TP10355500 T145/70R17 106M 
GMC 2009 - 2012 Acadia n/a TP10355500 T145/70R17 106M 
GMC 2009 - 2012 Canyon n/a TP10358000 T155/90D17 112M 
Cadillac 2010 - 2012 SRX n/a TP10655500 T135/70R18 104M 
Cadillac 2008 - 2012 CTS n/a TP10655500 T135/70R18 104M 
Saturn 2008 - 2010 VUE n/a TP09616000 T135/70R16 100M 
Saturn 2008 - 2010 AURA n/a TP09697500 T125/70D16 96M 
Saturn 2009 - 2010 Outlook n/a TP10355500 T145/70R17 106M


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

Or check you local salvage yard,, for recent totaled cars,, to get the tire,jack,and everything.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> For all those trying to buy a spare tire for your Cruze, this should help
> 
> The factory compact spare tire for the Cruze is made by Maxxis. The tire size is *T115/70R16 92M*, the Maxxis part number is *TP09685500*. Maxis can be contacted directly by calling them at 1-800-462-9947 or goint to www.maxxis.com and locating a dealer near you.
> 
> ...


Do you know if it fits the Diesel, 2010? (5 X 115) Chevrolet in Denmark told me that Donut Tires dosen't exist for the Cruze..?!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What Maxxis is selling is just the rubber tire. You need to find a donut wheel for 5x115 and get the tire size from the wheel.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

what about us guys who got the 18 inch wheel option? unless we all share a identical spare tire throughout all wheel sizes? that would surprise me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect all Cruzen worldwide share the same donut spare tire size, regardless of OEM tire size. There just isn't that much wiggle room for going larger in the trunk hole.

The wheels may not be interchangeable from country to country as the US Cruze uses 5x105 and someone posted that the Danish Cruze uses 5x115 bolt pattern. The rubber will most likely be the same, however.


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

obermd said:


> I suspect all Cruzen worldwide share the same donut spare tire size, regardless of OEM tire size. There just isn't that much wiggle room for going larger in the trunk hole.
> 
> The wheels may not be interchangeable from country to country as the US Cruze uses 5x105 and *someone posted that the Danish Cruze uses 5x115 bolt pattern.* The rubber will most likely be the same, however.


Diesel models use 5 X 115


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

obermd said:


> *What Maxxis is selling is just the rubber tire*. You need to find a donut wheel for 5x115 and get the tire size from the wheel.


Oh, I was not aware of it - thank you!


----------



## mccartne2000 (May 15, 2013)

I thought I would post this for everyone trying to find a donut spare for their cruze. I needed one after a hole was blown in the sidewall after hitting a rock on the freeway. the compressor/goo system was useless and everything was closed after dark. So I researched much and couldn't find a 5 by 105 donut wheel anywhere. So I measured a template on an envelope and went to my local pick and pull. I found a donut on a 2001
Lincoln LS which worked just fine. It cost $15 and problem solved. This shouldn't have been this difficult GM.


----------



## Duraguy (Dec 29, 2013)

I thought I would pass on some information as I just got through researching and purchasing a Compact Spare tire for my 2014 Cruze Diesel. First of all the bolt patterns are different. The standard Cruze bolt pattern is 5x105 and the Diesel bp is 5x115. Also the Diesel has a 17 " tire size, where as I believe the gas version are mostly 16". In any case you would want to check your tire sizes and factor in your bolt pattern. I was able to get a unused Compact Spare that most likely came from a Lincoln, but the key is to try it out and make sure it fits your vehicle. Hope this helps.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

For the complete parts list for the US Gas Cruzen follow the link the GM Spare tire in my signature.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

*re: Cruze diesel bolt pattern*



Duraguy said:


> I thought I would pass on some information as I just got through researching and purchasing a Compact Spare tire for my 2014 *Cruze Diesel*. First of all the *bolt patterns are different*. The standard Cruze bolt pattern is *5x105* and the *Diesel bp is 5x115*.


I know I'm replying to a 5yo thread, but in reading about these cars, when I see something like this, I must ask, why did GM do this? What's so different about the diesel engine that they had to change the bolt pattern of the wheels? 

I've seen cases where the diesel engine option implied significant other changes, such as on motor homes where the diesel came with a different frame and drive train. 

Does the Cruze diesel come with a different transmission and different axles requiring different hubs? Was this a legitimate change? Or just some sort of bureaucratic spec change?

I suppose it's a rhetorical question, but I have to ask.

I have enough trouble trying to figure out why my Pontiac G6 a had 5x110mm pattern but my Impala was 5x115. Moving the lugs out 1/10th of an inch seems meaningless...except it means I can't put the Pontiac wheels on the Impala. </rhetoric>

But, if I had a diesel Cruze, I could try to put my Impala SS wheels on it  

Doug

.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I think it's due to the diesel producing a lot more torque than the gas engines, justifying the heavier duty axles, hubs, etc.


----------

